# Pse mach 11



## brayden613 (May 5, 2009)

I am wanting to sell my pse mach 11 target bow because i just dont have the time too shoot  as much as i would like. The bow is in excellent condition, i have owned it for about 4 years and i probably have not shot it 15 times.  It is snakeskin red and the limbs are black  29"draw and peak weight is 60#.  I have a sure lok sight bracket on the bow and a tropy taker drop away rest.  4 power scope and a vibracheck 32 " stabilizer.  I am lookin to get 450$ out of it, if interested P.M. and ill send u some pics of the bow,  thanks  chris


----------



## brayden613 (May 6, 2009)

here are the pics of the mach 11


----------



## brayden613 (May 26, 2009)

i am also throwin in a carter solution 2 back tension release


----------



## eggie (Jul 1, 2009)

*mach 11*

Hi, would you be interested in selling the bare bow only,posted to Australia dissmantled?


----------

